# simple and clean website design



## BWC07 (May 5, 2009)

It is important when designing a website and e-commerce site that you have a very clean design that speaking to your target audience.


----------



## LordRomulus (May 9, 2009)

simple and to the point yes.


----------



## T Shirt Time (Mar 18, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a company to build an E Commerce site for us?


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

woocommerce is a great starter. DecoNetwork and InkSoft are also options.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> Blank Tees Make Me Cry



when they are needed at 9:00 tomorrow morning, and the stencils are drying as we speak.


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

ShirlandDesign said:


> when they are needed at 9:00 tomorrow morning, and the stencils are drying as we speak.


tell me about it! 
Post pics of the shirts and you after your done in the morning, give us all hope lol.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

The only 2 screens left in the rack coated were a 85 and a 230 that had been in there for a few weeks.

Our 1400 that is normally used for films was needing a magenta cartridge and refusing to cooperate. Tried disabling the ink monitor, didn't work. Used a Dremmel tool to "modify" a black cartridge to fit in the magenta slot, no good. So we ended up splicing letter sized vellum's from the glass etching end of the shop to burn the stencils.

Banged out 30 2 color l.c.'s and 30 2 color full backs in right at an hour (including cleaning the ink and re registering). 

And enclosed is the joy full shirt, soon to entered in Screen Print magazines design competition....not.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ShirlandDesign said:


> when they are needed at 9:00 tomorrow morning, and the stencils are drying as we speak.


I think you're posting in the wrong thread. What does this have to do with website design? what thread should you be in?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Just replying to a quote I read in passing, then answering a question asked of me. Drawing within the lines is not something I do well. 

But while we're on the subject, "Thread Drift" if far enough out of the interest of the discussion will simply be ignored. 

I tend to look at these exchanges as conversations, not high school lectures. While I understand your sense of propriety, expanding a conversation can lead to unexpected and rewarding dialog s.

More on topic, I would learn to build your own with Open Cart, the real effort is what you want to convey, not the nuts and bolts of making it work. Even if you outsource the building of a site, you'll be doing 90% of the work anyway.


----------



## brad7821 (Mar 28, 2015)

T Shirt Time said:


> Can anyone recommend a company to build an E Commerce site for us?


I can recommend what has worked for us and that is shopify. I suppose any similar platform would work. Shopify has some nicely made themes with styles for everyone. We ended up purchasing the retina theme which gave us the building blocks and tools to create a great first website. With a bit of additional help from online html and css editing tutorials like Learn to code | Codecademy we were able to get our shop to the level we wanted - Hollow Leg Store
One downside that we are currently dealing with is very limited options for discounts. Be prepared to need additional apps to compliment your shop that might cost you extra. 

Best of luck


----------

